# 1.8T AWP into MK2 Wiring



## techvudu (Jul 7, 2011)

Diving head first into my first VW project (89 Golf). Have 2002 donor 1.8t car, just pulled whole harness out of. Didnt want to but had to snip wires behind rear seat speakers to get things moving. Looking for some pointers on wiring. 

1. Snip or de-pin from harness, what are you guys doing?

2. ABS, door locks, windows, air bags, stereo, AC wiring will all be removed. What did I miss? 

3. Using MK2 column, AC box, ??? cooling setup, any tips on how to integrate into interior harness. 

Have both Manual and will start picking harness's apart this weekend. Looking for some ways to slim them down from those who have done so. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

Is there a reason why u wantto keep the mk4 wiring? Do u really want to run the cluster? Easier if u just aquire a CE2 wiring or use ur existing wiring. Way less headace especially for a first time project. This way all u have 2 do is cut and splice 8 wires into the CE2 or CE1. Unless yu have a lot of time on ur hands. There are a couple completed mk4 1.8t to mk2 conversion in this forum. GL :thumbup:


----------



## techvudu (Jul 7, 2011)

ronster731 said:


> This way all u have 2 do is cut and splice 8 wires into the CE2 or CE1. Unless yu have a lot of time on ur hands. GL :thumbup:


I had bad choice in wording. I plan to completely simplify the process as much as possible. I'm not planning on using really anything on the interior side. Not using cluster, column, or drive by wire. I've been scouring the forums and got some great info. Just not sure where to start. Not new to building, just to VW's. Thanks for the response.


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

ronster731 said:


> Is there a reason why u wantto keep the mk4 wiring? Do u really want to run the cluster? Easier if u just aquire a CE2 wiring or use ur existing wiring. Way less headace especially for a first time project. This way all u have 2 do is cut and splice 8 wires into the CE2 or CE1. Unless yu have a lot of time on ur hands. There are a couple completed mk4 1.8t to mk2 conversion in this forum. GL :thumbup:


any more info on this wiring? i have ce2 (i believe) and am also doing a 1.8t swap.


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

PM both your guys email address. I'll send u all the info that I have or all the sites I pulled it off of. Ronnie


pDUBc If ur car is a 91 Jetta then its CE2.


techvudu all u need is the CE2 wiring diagram & 1.8t wiring diagram....cut & splice :thumbup:


----------

